# is there a way to recover text after accidentally saying "don't save it"?



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

Jesus! I just said that no, I didn't want to save changes made to a document, when I did. Is the work I did completely lost now?

OH NO. Help!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I assume we're talking Word? :grin:

Go to Tools > Options > Save tab. Is the 'Always create backup copy?' box checked? If yes, you should find a file, wth the same name as the original, in the same folder but with a .wbk extension. This is a backup copy. You can open it and resave it. If not, you've just learnt a very important lesson, and one that I learned a good few years ago.


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, we're talking Word, and you're right - I just learned a valuable (and painful lesson). I'll have that backup copy creatin' box checked ALWAYS from now on.

Damn!

But thank you.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Before you give up, check if you have the auto-recover box checked (tools>options>save). If it's checked, click the file locations tab and see where it's saving them. Then navigate there and see if there's a recent copy...just a thought.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, never say die. Search all your hard drives for files named *~*.doc *with "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search subfolders" boxes checked. If the search brings up too many files, select only the last few days. Begin opening them from the most recent to the oldest, until you locate something of interest. Don't forget to have the "Show hidden files and folder" box checked in the Folder Options of Windows Explorer.


----------

